# Loosing Hope



## LostSoul209

By no means I was a perfect husband and I've made mistakes. I'm trying to make things right and think about the future but she holds the past against me. Just a couple of days ago she started ignoring my texts and would text me when she feels like it. Picks and choose what she wants respond to. what should I do? give her space? if so how much? someone please help :/


----------



## FormerSelf

Very limited info to go on, but first suggestion off the bat is that if she is distancing herself...it is best to give her space for now. If you start acting in a panic and follow her around with "What's wrong? Are you okay?" that is going to wear her down. Try to live your normal life and create an atmosphere where she can ultimately feel comfortable talking with you about what is going on...and when she does, do not-and I mean DO NOT-react to what she says, get defensive, blameshift, or flip out...or any other behavior that tells her you can't handle how she felts or what she thinks. Tell her that you appreciate that she told you everything.

I don't know how much you feel comfortable in sharing your past mistakes that she holds against you, but that may give us a bit more room to ascertain her motive behind her behavior...or whatever else may be driving this.


----------



## KingwoodKev

Need more info. What is this past she's holding against you?


----------

